# New features for the TUG Member Only Section



## TUGBrian (Dec 14, 2008)

As most of you probably know, we have completed the construction of the new TUG member only system just this weekend!  It is now live for each and every TUG member (as well as the public in some areas) to view!

To get started, simply go to http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx


Now for a list of changes to the site!

*1. The link above, which is now the ratings/reviews homepage...is now open to the public!*

you do not have to be logged in to view the resort list and or search through all the resorts!  

*2. The main page for each resort is also open to the public!*

you can now view the main page of the resort including the resort photo, rating, and information about the resort without logging in!

for example:

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=b1cba43a-8f81-4160-97c7-5fd16d449d59


*3. Updates to the Resort Review page layout.*

you will now see a new format to the resort review pages, making better use of the page space from the previous page layout.  You can now see a series of tabs across the middle of each review page that will allow you to toggle between different sections of information for that resort, these tabs are as follows.


*Resort Description: * Public 

-contains basic info about the resort including links and data.


*Resort Classifieds:*  Public

- Contains a list of all ads in the marketplace for THIS RESORT.  quickly view and find exchanges listed, and for sale/for rent ads!


*Resort Wishes:* Public

- Contains all the wish list (want to buy/want to rent) ads for this resort.  IE a list of people who are looking to buy or rent from this resort.


*Resort Reviews:* Member Only

- Contains all the TUG member reviews for this resort


*Resort Images: *Member Only

- Contains all the uploaded photos of the resort


*Member Help: * Member Only

- Contains the list of TUG members who are willing to answer questions about this resort


*Contact Review Manager:*  Member Only

- Allows you to send an email directly to the review manager for this resort, ie the person responsible for updating and maintaining the information on that page.  This is what you would use to submit updates and or report errors on the page so they can be taken care of quickly!


*Sales History:* Member Only

- This is a new biggie, now we have integrated the Timeshare Marketplace ads into the new Sales History tab for each resort.  This will display a history of for sale/for rent prices of ads for each resort as posted in the marketplace.

You can also submit your own sales history information manually through the site for purchases, rentals and sales made outside of TUG.  

With over 13,000 ads already posted in the marketplace in such a short time, this should prove a most valuable additional to your TUG membership!

(note we will also be importing the old sales history database at a later time for historical purposes)




Other new features!!!

*TUG Newsletter: * Member only

This is a fantastic new feature thats a long time coming!  This will provide a weekly "blast" via email of new hot classified ads, exchanges, and reviews submitted to TUG!

To sign up for the newsletter you simply log into the TUG member only section here:  http://tug2.com/tugmembers

click the "Preferences" link at the top...and check the box to sign up for the newsletter!

The newsletter is purely optional, as we at TUG are not here to create more spam emails!


and finally, the niftiest one (IMO)

*Resort watch list: Member Only*

This is also available once logging into the members only section from the link at the top titled "Resort Watch Lists"

This will allow you to identify (no limit) resorts within the TUG system that you wish to "watch" and be notified when new data for that resort is added.

New classified ads posted for the resort, new reviews, new exchange opportunities, etc etc.  You can keep track of all these new items via the watch list that will allow you to quickly and easily determine if your favorite resorts have new items to go look at since your last visit!


All the other changes (and there were TONS of them) really involved formatting, search efficiency and speed, and basic asthetic modifications to the database and timeshare marketplace.

We hope you enjoy and utilize all of these new features that continue to make TUG the best site on the internet for Timeshare owners!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 14, 2008)

*Fantastic & Outstanding.*

Thanks.  

A good timeshare web site, like a good timeshare vacation resort, can't just stand pat & remain unchanged.  It has to keep on improving.  And that's just what you've done to TUG with these latest refinements. 

Keep'm coming & thanks again. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks so much for all your hard work!

Dori


----------



## Elli (Dec 15, 2008)

Brian, I don't see where to click to sign up for the TUG Newsletter - could you sign me up, please?  Thanks.

Elli


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 15, 2008)

im not quite sure thats possible to do via the admin section.

but for step by step instructions (since im sure you arent the only one)

go to the tug member only section and login

http://tug2.com/tugmembers

once logged in, at the top you will see a link titled "preferences" please click it.

in there is a box to check to sign up for the newsletter!

this section will eventually have more items to choose from, but for now its just the newsletter.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 15, 2008)

this of course also allows you to go in and uncheck it as applicable if you dont wish to recieve it any longer!


----------



## Elli (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, Brian, never thought about clicking on "preferences".  I did sign up now.

Elli


----------



## mas (Dec 21, 2008)

Brian:

This new 'front end' is a real gem and a joy to use.  Great job!


----------



## lprstn (Dec 21, 2008)

I checked it out.  It looks good.  Great 1 stop shop...

To bad you can add sightings/distressed there tooo...hmmm ... maybe in the next release...


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2008)

lprstn said:


> I checked it out.  It looks good.  Great 1 stop shop...
> 
> To bad you can add sightings/distressed there tooo...hmmm ... maybe in the next release...



I think it needs to remain a forum, because the nature of the info. is that it needs to be updated instantly, because those great sightings don't last long.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2008)

Glad you all like the changes!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2009)

also added the freebie queries to the quick links list on the left hand side!  enjoy!

http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx

these are the freebie lists I used to create manually, now they are always current!


      Top 10 Resorts 
      Top 10 RCI Resorts 
      Top 10 II Resorts 
      Top 10 Marriott Resorts 
      Top 10 Wyndham Resorts 
      Top 10 Diamond Resorts


----------



## kwilson (Jan 7, 2009)

*Can't find "preferences" link*

Brian,

I followed your instructions, signed on, but don't see a "preferences" link. Here is what I got.

Kenny
EDIT: Just saw the link "TUG Newsletter" and signed up. Still don't see any "preferences" link.


   HOME    BBS    REVIEWS    CLASSIFIEDS    ADVICE    HELP    LOGOFF 











 My TUG 
Welcome back Kenneth Wilson.
Your membership is valid through 12/1/2011 

BBS MEMBER CODE = xxxxx


Your current TUG primary email address is 
kwilson@efn.org click here to update this  
  Change Password 
 TUG Newsletter 
 Resort Watch List 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Resorts, Ratings and Reviews 
Access to ratings and reviews for thousands of resorts worldwide!  
  Search Resorts 
 Review Input Form 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Timeshare Marketplace 
Thousands of Timeshare Classified Ads listing Timeshare For sale, Timeshare For Rent and Timeshare Exchanges.  Post your own Timeshare Classified ad or search existing Timeshare classified ads for Free! 


  Timeshare Marketplace 
 How To Place An Ad 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 TUG BBS 
Interact with more than 30,000 other Timeshare owners just like yourself on the TUG online forums where no timeshare question goes unanswered!  
 BBS Registration 
BBS Login 
BBS FAQ 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Other TUG member only features 

  Sales History Database 
 Permanent Swap 
 Trade Test Results 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 TUG Advice 
Tips and Advice from Timeshare Experts!  
 Get Advice Now 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 TUG Help 
Most Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) about the TUG community and this site!  
 Get Help Now 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------











tug@tug2.net 
Timeshare Users Group © Copyright 2009  
PO Box 1442, Orange Park, Fl 32067 
Phone: (904) 298-3185


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2009)

for now we renamed the "tug preferences" link - TUG NEWSLETTER


----------

